# Draft stop under ridge vent



## Frank Karp (Jun 12, 2017)

For a side-by-side, one floor, duplex condo, designed to IRC 2012, only a draft stop is required in the attic between units (above the 1 hour rated separation wall.)  The separation wall, draft stop and ridge vent are all continuous and aligned vertically.  Can this draft stop terminate at the top of the roof truss or does the draftstopping material need to be tight against underside of ridge vent - dividing it in two?


----------



## tmurray (Jun 12, 2017)

Good question! I'd say it would have to divide it in two, but would like to hear what others have to say.


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

Can you have roof line openings near a draft stop??

Seems like the answer is yes divide so the "integrity of the draft stop is maintained"


----------



## fatboy (Jun 12, 2017)

I  would concur with the posts above........


----------



## north star (Jun 12, 2017)

*# * # * #*

Frank Karp,

The draft stopping wall shall be so designed & installed to
prevent the updraft air from one side of the wall, and exiting
thru the opposite attic area and exiting thru that part of the
ridge vent.......In some more words, no air can pass thru the
draft stopping wall in any part below the ridge vent, ...of
either side of the draft stopping wall.

*# * # * #*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 12, 2017)

Have the framer run the roof sheathing to the top of the ridge for about 4 feet on each side of the draft stop then just stuff the ridge with insulation.
Easier to do than trying to get a wall to match a roof vent that is not installed


----------

